
LastPass Technical Whitepaper [pdf] - 0xb100db1ade
https://enterprise.lastpass.com/wp-content/uploads/LastPass-Technical-Whitepaper-3.pdf
======
tonic-music
How is the user able to recover a lost password using only their secondary 2FA
device? This page on your website suggests that you can remove the master
password on anyone's fault if they authenticate via their 2FA device.

[https://support.logmeininc.com/lastpass/help/recover-your-
lo...](https://support.logmeininc.com/lastpass/help/recover-your-lost-master-
password-lp020010)

